# android of windows 10 tablet



## Scott S (Apr 11, 2017)

*android or windows 10 tablet*

I can't find much information comparing recent android (7.0+) with window (win10) tablets for use as a carpc of sorts. The dated (2014 and prior) information I've found suggests that android is more reliable but windows had better driver support. Is this still accurate?
I know both platforms have their fair share of issues, but is one more suited for use in vehicles?


My plan is to route the tablet's audio via usb to a headunit for easier integration.

I'm wanting to use the tablet to integrate:
-a backup cam
-front facing cam ??
-games (with optional usb controller)
-dvd player (via external usb dvd player)
-Obd2 diagnosis (usb or bluetooth)
-music (via flashdrive) = not willing to ditch cds or radio yet

-stock layout (custom background and button overlays)

-bluetooth control (obd2,lights[via rgb module], data [via Nexus 6] )

Basically, I'm wanting to use the tablet like a touchcreen interface for the headunit, making my "ideal" headunit because I cannot stand resistive touchscreens that 90 percent of receivers use. 

hands free calling will be handled directly by the headunit.
I would like to be able to have the tablet be able to read or show some texts (the important ones) from my phone. speech to text response would be a bonus.


I think both android and windows 10 tablets (unlike ipads  ) would be suitable for my purpose, but I'm not sure which would be more reliable. I'm most concerned with reliability, even if it takes a bit more work to get there.

In your opinions, is it easier to integrate windows 10 or android (marshmallow or nougat) into the car audio environment?


----------

